# Poll: Stainless Steel or Blue Steel for your knifes



## Mudshark

Wondering what you prefer in your drywall knifes, 
*Stainless Steel or Blue Steel*?

Limit this to your larger knifes 10" and over


----------



## gazman

Blue steel for me. (Trowels too)


----------



## PrecisionTaping

I only use trowels so the majority of them are stainless steel.
If I could find a blue steel trowel that would be badass though! :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Stainless for me, Im on the coast so blue steel is rust rust rust.


----------



## chris

gazman said:


> Blue steel for me. (Trowels too)


 Same here


----------



## gazman

PrecisionTaping said:


> I only use trowels so the majority of them are stainless steel.
> If I could find a blue steel trowel that would be badass though! :thumbsup:



Here you go PT. Tyzack make a great trowel.:yes:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tyzack-1...788?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a1bda838c


----------



## Toolnut

stainless


----------



## moore

Blue steel forever!:yes:


----------



## Mudshark

Stainless for me! 

(somehowI just knew Moore would go with the blue steel)


----------



## Mudshark

And since CUMBUCKET is banned from DWT, I thought I would post what he uses. :whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper

i only use stainless tools now. started making the switch a few months ago one knife/trowel at a time. i got tired of sanding rust spots off my knives. i like the low maintenance of stainless.


----------



## Kiwiman

Stainless for me, and when I'm not using stainless I tend to go for the stainless ones, but in a pinch if I can't find either of them I search through my bucket of old tools and pull out a stainless one :yes:


----------



## SlimPickins

Kiwiman said:


> Stainless for me, and when I'm not using stainless I tend to go for the stainless ones, but in a pinch if I can't find either of them I search through my bucket of old tools and pull out a stainless one :yes:


:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Tucker

I never liked the way mud slides off a stainless blade. Is it just me or can some of you tell a difference?


----------



## chris

I dont care for the stainless knives either, dont like the feel/stiffness. We have a couple floatin around that we usually let the newbs use til they aquire there own .???? and when they do they buy blue:thumbsup:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

I started out with blue steel and quickly learned that they start to rust immedeately. I switched to stainless steel once I got tired of sanding the rust from the blue steel. I use only stainless now. I must admit that a blue steel knife tends to stay straighter and run truer than stainless. 

Even though I am a stainless man, I can see why guys like blue steel.


----------



## moore

Something I never do . Tho I should Is ..Clean my knifes at the end of the day dry them off ..Then wipe em down with a rag lightly sprayed with wd 40.


----------



## moore

Tucker .....Does this really work? http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10789819&cagpspn=pla:blink:


----------



## Mudshark

You dont have the stainless steel blades looking like this after use :whistling2:


----------



## moore

Mudshark said:


> You dont have the stainless steel blades looking like this after use :whistling2:


 I KNOW...You can take better care of your knifes than that Mudshark! 

The knife on top is a month old. The one on the bottom .3-4 months.


----------



## Philma Crevices

Tucker said:


> I never liked the way mud slides off a stainless blade. Is it just me or can some of you tell a difference?


 Same here, but I use stainless for the convenience of no rust. Blue steel knives you can feel the friction when you wipe knife to pan, and seems to wipe off cleaner


----------



## Philma Crevices

moore said:


> Tucker .....Does this really work? http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10789819&cagpspn=pla:blink:


Shhh!! You're givin away trade secrets... and the walls have ears :thumbsup: Though I hear Rightguard is the way to go!


----------



## moore

Philma Crevices said:


> Shhh!! You're givin away trade secrets... and the walls have ears :thumbsup: Though I hear Rightguard is the way to go!


 will paint stick?:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Stainless wear out too quick, like 5 times faster than blued. The sweetest tape wiper I've ever had was a goldblatt 8" blue steel, I bought in 1993. It wiped hundreds of miles of tape and the edge was still straight. The blade finally cracked last August.


----------



## moore

A wipe down 8 that lasted 18 years  SOB! :thumbup: That was a good one!!!


----------



## Mudshark

The score is 15 to 4 - sounds like a Montreal/Toronto hockey game :whistling2:


----------



## Tucker

moore said:


> Tucker .....Does this really work? http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10789819&cagpspn=pla:blink:


Wow..at 47.00 a pop? It better fix holes, moles, and sore azz holes. I see stuff like this and say " now why didnt i invent this chit for the DYIer HO".

I like for my blue steel to rust. few sec with a sponge. Just pulls better than stainless..IMO

I would just like to find one that is made in USA:whistling2:

I think Hyde is?


----------



## fr8train

Some Hydes are and some aren't. Make sure you look for the made in USA on the label. The chinese Hydes suck.


----------



## fr8train

Mudshark said:


> You dont have the stainless steel blades looking like this after use :whistling2:


That's not use it's ABUSE!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> The score is 15 to 4 - sounds like a Montreal/Toronto hockey game :whistling2:


Don't think I didn't see this post Mudshark:furious:

I will pay you back tomorrow:yes::jester:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Imagine that, all my favorite DWT members use blue steel just like me. Do I have a 6th sense? I don't know. Maybe Justme can answer that.:blink:


----------



## chris

moore said:


> Something I never do . Tho I should Is ..Clean my knifes at the end of the day dry them off ..Then wipe em down with a rag lightly sprayed with wd 40.


 I always do:thumbsup: Maybe not WD40 everyday but cleaned and DRIED is most important. When I get a few new knives I will stick them in a bucket with mud and a lil water on top overnight. Pull them out the next day and they are ready to go:thumbsup:. Dont submerge past handel


----------



## moore

chris said:


> I always do:thumbsup: Maybe not WD40 everyday but cleaned and DRIED is most important. When I get a few new knives I will stick them in a bucket with mud and a lil water on top overnight. Pull them out the next day and they are ready to go:thumbsup:. Dont submerge past handel


 Try that with l/w mud. It seems to bleach the blade. The l/w muds have a ammonia smell to them .. The expanded perlite maybe???

I found this out by accident ..The l/w muds [plus 3 / rapid coat]
will clean a blue steel up pretty nice. even if the mud dries up on the blade it's not rusted up when you scrape it off.. like a/p. JME!


----------



## JustMe

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Imagine that, all my favorite DWT members use blue steel just like me. Do I have a 6th sense? I don't know. Maybe Justme can answer that.:blink:


6th sense? I don't know. Just how intuitive are you, compared to others? Example: Do you always know in advance when fr8train is going to do something wrong, before he does it?  (Watch 2buck claim 666 when it comes to 2bjr.)

Actually, intuition isn't really considered a sense, because it doesn't come from physical sensory feedback, like taste or touch or .... does. So our idea of 6th sense doesn't fit with what's defined as being a sense.


----------



## carpentaper

Tucker said:


> I never liked the way mud slides off a stainless blade. Is it just me or can some of you tell a difference?


i can tell the difference but i do not find it reduces my productivity using stainless. i agree that blue steel feels better to me but my finished product comes out the same and again i prefer low maintenance stainless knives.


----------



## cazna

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Imagine that, all my favorite DWT members use blue steel just like me. Do I have a 6th sense? I don't know. Maybe Justme can answer that.:blink:


Well im upset, Im not one of PAs favourites :no:


----------



## gazman

Well it looks like I am.


----------



## SlimPickins

I had to use the 20" non-stainless trowel last week, and when running it flat the old rusted areas (even though not in all that rough shape having been sanded down regularly) caused the mud to have drags when running the trowel flat on skim coat. I had to sand it all out because the coats were good when I put them on....any tighter or higher of a blade angle would have screwed me.

I prefer stainless.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Imagine that, all my favorite DWT members use blue steel just like me. Do I have a 6th sense? I don't know. Maybe Justme can answer that.:blink:


So team stainless vs team blue steel:whistling2:

Were willing to trade you Moose boy for gazman or Moore:yes:


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> So team stainless vs team blue steel:whistling2:
> 
> Were willing to trade you Moose boy for gazman or Moore:yes:


I see you got dressed this morning 2buck


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

2buckcanuck said:


> So team stainless vs team blue steel:whistling2:
> 
> Were willing to trade you Moose boy for gazman or Moore:yes:


I'm not willing to give up my two best teammates for a fella that uses stainless blades. You'll have to do better than that. 
Got sheep?


----------



## sdrdrywall

I have two sets usg knives one blue steel one stainless and a couple blue steel offsets i always seem to grab the blue steel. Except my 6" advance for 3pointing corners


----------



## SlimPickins

cazna said:


> Well im upset, Im not one of PAs favourites :no:


Me neither


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

cazna said:


> Well im upset, Im not one of PAs favourites :no:





SlimPickins said:


> Me neither


Man up guys... I wasn't ever anyones favorite either.


----------



## Whosnxt1776

Man! The pics of those rusted blues are terrible. As I posted in my thread on this topic I switched from stainless to blue. I love the blues but mine never look like that! I clean them multiple times a day and reapply WD and soak them with it at the end of the day. Mine are as pretty as can be...Gotta take better care of them guys, they will thank you.


----------



## Mudshark

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Man! The pics of those rusted blues are terrible. As I posted in my thread on this topic I switched from stainless to blue. I love the blues but mine never look like that! I clean them multiple times a day and reapply WD and soak them with it at the end of the day. Mine are as pretty as can be...Gotta take better care of them guys, they will thank you.


HaHa - that pic in post 19 is a damaged knife that I was using to scrape barnacles off my boat hull.
  

Salt water can be pretty hard on steel. Yes I usually take much better care of them than that.


----------



## Whosnxt1776

Mudshark said:


> HaHa - that pic in post 19 is a damaged knife that I was using to scrape barnacles off my boat hull.
> 
> 
> Salt water can be pretty hard on steel. Yes I usually take much better care of them than that.


 
Lol that makes sense!


----------

